# Amazon sword question



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I bought the amazon swords, pictured below, about 6 months ago, when they were only a couple inches and few leaves. They're growing nicely and all, but when do these generally start producing runners or offspring? I thought I'd see some little offspring popping up by now which I could use to repopulate other areas in the tank, but so far there has been nothing.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

my amazon swords lasted about 2 months then went brown and died


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

They can Produce them at any time i believe. mine is alot smaller then yours and i have 2 smaller plants on a runner now..... i am really not sure on how to cut the runners off though all the same. do i just chop them off and replant them? they have extensive roots on them now. Just wait you should start seeing some runners soon i am sure.

Best of Luck.
Thanks,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You might have Echinodorus bleheri, and not E. amazonicus.

E. bleheri will grow faster than the similar E. amazonicus.

Unlike E. amazonicus, propagation is a bit more difficult, as it does not regularly form adventitious shoots.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY

I also think that plant is bleheri.
If I remember right, amazonicus has much more narrow leaves. And wasn't bleheri a triplod plant. So does it ever form flowers, if it does, they must be very small and undeveloped.

But then again, at least in Finland hobbyists talk about Amazon Sword even they mean the Giant Sword (bleheri).

Harry


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks guys, I guess I'll buy my next batch of "amazon swords" online, rather than from the LFS.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Zip said:


> DiPpY
> I also think that plant is bleheri.
> If I remember right, amazonicus has much more narrow leaves. And wasn't bleheri a triplod plant. So does it ever form flowers, if it does, they must be very small and undeveloped.
> But then again, at least in Finland hobbyists talk about Amazon Sword even they mean the Giant Sword (bleheri).
> Harry


All I know about the plant is that bleheri doesn't propogate easily, and amazonicus propogates like mad. I really like the more 'spear' shaped leaves of amazonicus.. But after the plant propogates like crazy, it gets to be a pain getting rid of them lol.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sure, but if that is the plant in question in the pic, it looks great, I'd be happy with it, even if it isn't propogating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm certainly not planning on throwing them away since I like their appearance, but I'm still looking for something with that shape which will do some filling in, in the rest of the tank. I guess I'm just looking for another nuisance proliferator, since it appears I finally got rid of my last bit of duckweed.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> But after the plant propogates like crazy, it gets to be a pain getting rid of them lol.


Yes man, especially for you. You know the way to grow plants.









Harry


----------

